# Ubuntu Problem mit dem abgesicherten Modus



## Airboume (18. Dezember 2011)

Heyho Leute,
ich brauch mal eine kleine Hilfestellung zu einem Problem mit dem Ubuntu von meinem Vater.
Und zwar hat er mal Bootvorgang auf abgesichert gestellt, also ohne Netzwerktreiber und auch das Passwort zum Entsperren will der Rechner nicht mehr haben...
Problem besteht darin, dass, wenn man auf "Startoptionen (oder so )" geht, man nicht auf ensperren klicken kann (worauf man normalerweise sein PW eigeben muss),
d. h. man kann den Startmodus auch nicht ändern.

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie man den Startmodus wieder auf normal umstellen kann, damit mein Pa wieder ins Internet kann und durch das PW (was ja jet nicht abgefragt wird) geschütze E-Mail Pogramm wieder benutzen kann.
Freue mich auf Antworten.
Bei Fragen einfach posten, kanns nicht besser erklären momentan 

LG
Air


----------



## Jimini (18. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, trifft man diese Auswahl beim Bootmanager - dort kann man dann wählen, wie das OS gestartet werden soll. Kannst du da etwas ausrichten?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Airboume (18. Dezember 2011)

Bootmanager sieht wie folgt aus:

```
ubuntu Version 1.xx
ubuntu version 1.xx Wiederherstellungsmodus
ubuntu version 1.xx(ältere)
ubuntu version 1.xx(ältere) Wiederherstellungsmodus
.
.
.
WinXP
```
Und wenn ich normal (also ohne Wiederherstellungsmodus) starte, dann macht der den abgesicherten, weil das ja so eingestellt ist
mit dem Wiederhersetllungsmodus oder einer älteren Version kann ich nichts ausrichten...


----------



## pyro539 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ein abgesicherter Modus bei Ubuntu ist mir völlig fremd oO
Kannst du mal Bilder davon machen? Kann mir da überhaupt nichts drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt den Singe-User-Mode, bei dem man ohne grafische Oberfläche direkt als Root eingeloggt wird. (Im Bootloader von Ubuntu wird es afaik Recovery-Modus genannt – dafür benutzt man den normalerweise ja auch.) Wenn man den normalen Modus starten will, muss man den halt in Grub auswählen. (Wobei mir ein Rätsel ist, warum man den Single-User-Mode als Standard einstellen sollte.)


----------

